# Replacement Hood



## GoatCountry (Aug 8, 2013)

Has anyone tried one of the repro hoods that are alvailable out there at Tamraz or anywhere like that? they are under $500 and supposed to be almost identical. Just curious if they are worth a shot or to keep the hunt on for a car someone is parting out or something along those lines. 

Thanks TWE


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Used one on my 68 from Ames and have been very pleased.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I picked one up from a local swap meet when I redid mine. Fit was/is perfect.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Well 2 out of 3 ain't bad.
Put a repro from OPGI on Brents 68 GTO.
At first glance we thought it looked very good. Fit was good but that was about it.
From about the front of the scoops back the ridge in the center of hood disappeared, the roll of the hood on the right side was almost flat, left side had the proper roll. Low spots every where, bottom bracing was broke loose from outer skin.
Around the hood scoops was the worst.
I would dare to say I had at least 40 hours of filling and blocking before it was ready for paint...and it still looks like crap.
We might of just got a bad one. Before we ordered it I called OPGI to see what the return rate was on the hoods, if I remember right they said they had not had a return with over 400 sold.
I would look harder for a O.E. hood if we had to do again, actually still have our old one and just might end up repairing it.

Bill


----------



## GoatCountry (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok so I still have my original hood as well but the guy before me put hood pins in it which I read someone said they tried filling and could still see them and also there are creases back on each side right in the middle of the hood to the point that they cracked from the bottom up on the sides and its crooked as Obamacare. Whats the odds of ever being able to fix this?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

slim to none, hoods are very very hard to get straight in the first place, like bill said you can spend 40 hrs blocking it out and after paint and some heat cycles from driving the car the old low spots seem to show back up.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

The holes would be a easy enough fix with a welder.
The cracks tho are not.
Lack of oiling the hood hinges has destroyed many a hood.
Junk it and look for another one.

Bill


----------



## garysgoats (Nov 28, 2012)

GoatCountry said:


> Has anyone tried one of the repro hoods that are alvailable out there at Tamraz or anywhere like that? they are under $500 and supposed to be almost identical. Just curious if they are worth a shot or to keep the hunt on for a car someone is parting out or something along those lines.
> 
> Thanks TWE


yes I have tried one u must buythere hood scoop insert to fit orin one wont fit and there is a low spot on each side of hood and it weighs about 15 pounds lighter than orin. after filling both spots and blocking it turned out ok


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I tried one for my 65 you will need to be a master metal worker to make it look right.


----------



## plmberkevin (Aug 16, 2009)

We have one with about 20 hrs in it and still needs work.This is for a 67gto one the under side where they placed all the foam it pushed up on the skin and they are high spots.Big pile of shit but its what we have to work with.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Repop Hood*

:cool First off, let's get brand names into this discussion. Not all reproduction hoods are bad. I can personally recommend Auto Metal Direct (AMD) sheetmetal as being generally excellent. IMHO Golden Star's quality is somewhat spotty overall, as is Goodmark's quality.

As far as suppliers go, Tamraz's Parts Discount Warehouse was very good to me and easy to work with (when doing a Z-28 and my Chevelle -- so far I've been fortunate enough to score GM sheetmetal for my Goat Project).

AS GARYSGOATS stated: you can't mix and match Original Scoop and/or Ram Air Parts with Reproduction Hoods. Do your homework and ask your supplier questions.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

The 70 GTO replacement hoods are great, as are most of the repro panels for 70. Original hoods are rarely in good shape, and fixing them never lasts. The hood flexes too much to use bondo on them. It will eventually crack from the flexing. I have a repro hood on mine and it didn't need any work at all. I don't know about other years though. As long as you get your hood through Ames or OPGI or another GTO parts dealer you should be fine. I don't know about the hoods, but there's only one company that stamps the quarter panels, and I think it's the same for the fenders. Whether you buy it from Goodmark, Tamraz, Ames, etc it's likely they all get the panels from the same place.


----------

